# soapstone bowl # 2



## laurie sullivan (Jan 27, 2008)

This one was a commissioned piece and is actually the third turning. The second one I broke and hope to fix it later. The nice thing about this stone is the natural looking cracks, the one I broke will look like it was suppose to look that way. Wink  

I've been working on the photo's a little also.

Thanks for looking and all comments welcome.

Laurie


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 27, 2008)

That's a VERY, VERY nice specimen, Laurie.  What size is the bowl?


----------



## airrat (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice looking Laurie, you are only turning bowls with it right?  

Who supplies soapstone anyway?


----------



## louisbry (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice looking bowl, Laurie.


----------



## R2 (Jan 27, 2008)

That is really, really neat. Well done!![^]


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 27, 2008)

It's Beautiful Laurie. You did an outstanding job with it.
May I ask how it turns and what are the approx. dimensions of the bowl?


----------



## laurie sullivan (Jan 27, 2008)

it stands about 4.5 ins and 4 across the wood bottom is walnut. my supplier is an art supply store.

thanks for your comments

Laurie


----------



## LEAP (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks great, Nice work.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 27, 2008)

Does it turn anything like wood? BTW It is very nice.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 27, 2008)

nice work again laurie. i'm really digging the soapstone bowls.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice.  Looks expensive. Nice pleasing design.


----------



## Kalai (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice job, looks real good, aloha.

Kalai


----------



## Tanner (Jan 28, 2008)

Another Beautiful bowl!!  It looks antique. Awesome!!!


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice!!!! does it turn like alabaster?[]


----------



## johncrane (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice and well done[]


----------



## Ligget (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW![]


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice bowl, and the photo is great, I love the soft light. I can't even imagine turning something like that.


----------



## Gruntster (Jan 29, 2008)

Excellent work. This made me start looking for soapstone sources.


----------

